# Weight vs. rotating mass -- wheels & physics



## hmgbrd (Sep 23, 2008)

Been told the physics of "rotating mass" puts priority on wheel set & tires when trying to reduce weight on bikes. Anyone out there care to explain or refer to another website? 
I ride Lemond Buenos Aries 853 reynolds steel frame with stock Bontrager Select wheels. 

Girlfriend just bought Orbea Onix carbon bike -- I now feel I'm living (or riding) in the dark ages!! So how do I reduce "rolling mass" on Lemond ? It seems I should start with wheels & tires -- but there's no point in spending $500 on this bike -- that money would be better spent on new bike. Any recommendations? Many reviews on my bike suggest Ksyrium SL or Race Lite. I'm new to biking, mostly a recreational rider, burning some calories; us old guys need to do that. Thanks for response.


----------



## sbglax13 (Apr 21, 2008)

Try posting this up in the Wheels and Tires page. Probably more luck there, and i think it has been talked about in that forum as well. To reduce "rolling mas" on the cheap get some ultra light tubes and light tires like conti 4000's or pro 3's if you havent already tried that. the tires heigh around 200 grams and you can get tubes around 65 gram's.


----------



## Slip Stream (Jul 19, 2002)

Check eBay for Xero XR-1 wheels. You should be able to find them for under $250 delivered. They weigh about 1500 grams. Check the review section for user experience.

Another quick quick weight fix is to cut the seat post. You only need about 4 inches in the seat tube.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

I've read a bunch on the conventional wisdom that rotating weight is so much more important than static weight. I do believe there is a theoretical, maybe even measurable difference, but it is so small as to be irrelevant within the big picture of total weight, rider weight, rolling resistence, wind resistence, etc ... with the possible exception of otherwise equally matched elite athletes accelerating in a top level race.


----------

